# Lake iseo



## sruggieri (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi everyone just wondering if there's expats living in the lake iseo area , me and my family are due to relocate in iseo in the next couple of months , and if you are in iseo what is life like for compared with the UK , be great to hear from you  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

